# *Happy 5th Birthday My Special Boy Storm*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:birthday: Wow, where has the time gone............ It does not seem possible that my once baby boy Storm is now 5 already!  I love all our dogs dearly, but if there is one sure special one, that's your heart dog, Storm sure is it. Something special about this sensitive boy. :wub: Sure love him to pieces & wish him many more speical yrs with us. We luv ya boy!!! :birthday: 
























































:cake: :cake:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!!

H


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Storm. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, you handsome boy!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! He's so handsome!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:birthday: #5 Storm, you handsome fellow. Wishing for you many, many more.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay Happy Birthday Storm!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks less than enthusiastic about the policeman costume. He's very handsome.


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Happy birthday love the dog


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Storm says............ Thanks so much all, he had a great one!


----------

